# Black Bullet X - 1.000.000 Lux/Candela



## mash.m

Hi i spend some time to build my Black Bullet X. Some Details:

- Trusfire X2 Host
- Cree XP-G² R5
- Sinkpad Copper Star
- PCB-Components AMpere Buck Driver (5.2 Amper out)
- Wavien RLT™ Collar
- 78mm Glass Lens
- 3 x Efest 18650 3400mA/h Cells

I messured 10.500 Lux at 10 Meters distance. That are back calculated to 1 Meter: 1.050.000 Lux/Candella.

This light is only for demonstration how far a single LED light can throw. It is not perfect now, cause the values are fast sinking to 950.000Lux. This is cuase by the thin heatsink. If i have more time i will build a new on out of copper.

Pictures:












Details and inside pictures will follow.
_______________________________________________
The order if this will be going for sale:
sal415
easyled
sky
Obijuan Kenobe
dave1988
good!
husker
Fresh Light
________________________________________________

Thanks for looking, Markus


----------



## Epsilon

Where is the "like" button on this forum? 

Like:thumbsup:


----------



## kiely23+




----------



## easilyled

Amazing!
Did you dedome the XP-G2?


----------



## KuanR

Let's hope you get the heatsinking figured out and make a couple more of these


----------



## DIWdiver

Wow. That first picture is just amazing. Talk about a light-sabre!


----------



## simplec6

Holy slice. That is sweet.


----------



## easilyled

mash.m, would you consider making any more of these for some of us (with a big Cu heatsink)?


----------



## mash.m

Hi, i am waiting for the responce from wavien. At this moment i do not know anything about their licens model. Then i will see if i make a small batch of these.

Markus


----------



## LuxLuthor

What a great first picture! Perfect time of day. That must have taken some planning! Yeah, that does look like a great light to get.


----------



## bigchelis

easilyled said:


> Amazing!
> Did you dedome the XP-G2?



Ditto,
I am hoping this XPG2 is in tact! which would make it more amazing!


----------



## Dave1988

Put me on the list if you end up selling them!


----------



## mash.m

Hi,

the XP-G² is without Dome. But this is a first shot. A dedoming doesn´t double the Values with the collar. I will make some additional tests with a xp-g² with a dome and post the values here. also some details pictures. nothing is secret!

markus


----------



## Tiresius

de-doming doesn't double the value but does increase its throw due to the smaller image projected by the lens. It'll project a tighter and brighter beam over the domed version. I have tested this before I sold my light and to the eyes, it is considerably brighter and better at throw.


----------



## mash.m

hi matt, you are right and wrong. dedoming nearly doubles the output values of throw that is messured in lux/cd in a normal lens/reflector setup. you can easy messure this with a lux meter. it does not double the overall light output that is messured in lumen!


----------



## Good!

Dave1988 said:


> Put me on the list if you end up selling them!


+1 here - put me on that waiting list too. That light is a "must have" - hope wife approval isn't required....


----------



## Husker

Put my name on the list if you ramp up...Thank-U


----------



## bigchelis

mash.m said:


> hi matt, you are right and wrong. dedoming nearly doubles the output values of throw that is messured in lux/cd in a normal lens/reflector setup. you can easy messure this with a lux meter. it does not double the overall light output that is messured in lumen!



When I used to measure Lux and Lumens on SST-90, SS-50, XR-E, ect.....
I found the dedome process would give at least a 30% increase in Lux. Regretefully; the OTF lumens dropped 20~30% and depending on the heatsinks sometimes more loss in OTF.

bigC


----------



## TEEJ

bigchelis said:


> When I used to measure Lux and Lumens on SST-90, SS-50, XR-E, ect.....
> I found the dedome process would give at least a 30% increase in Lux. Regretefully; the OTF lumens dropped 20~30% and depending on the heatsinks sometimes more loss in OTF.
> 
> bigC



On my SR90's SST90, dedoming almost doubled the cd (~87% higher).

The lumens hardly dropped though, ~ 200 lumen, but, I had no baseline, and was going by Selfbuilt's et al lumen measurements as a consensus "before" OTF lumen output.


----------



## Tiresius

mash.m said:


> hi matt, you are right and wrong. dedoming nearly doubles the output values of throw that is messured in lux/cd in a normal lens/reflector setup. you can easy messure this with a lux meter. it does not double the overall light output that is messured in lumen!



Of course the light sags significantly on lumens output. The image of the die is no longer amplified and controlled by the missing dome originally placed there by the manufacturer. De-doming is fun but if the phosphor is missing, it ruins everything behind and aspheric


----------



## mash.m

Here in germany we have a 100% sucess rate at dedoming. Tomorrow i have more time to make some detail pictures from inside.

License is also clear now. Wavien responce to me...

Markus


----------



## easilyled

mash.m said:


> Here in germany we have a 100% sucess rate at dedoming. Tomorrow i have more time to make some detail pictures from inside.
> 
> License is also clear now. Wavien responce to me...
> 
> Markus



That's excellent news Markus. I believe I was the first to ask if you would make some more in post #8.
So please put me in the pole position if this turns into a Sales Thread. :twothumbs


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

mash.m said:


> License is also clear now. Wavien responce to me...



Any chance of getting some pics of the light engine, or will you be making these to sell?


----------



## mash.m

Hi @all,

please let me think about a sale for some more days. i also must calculate all the parts and the work on it. i can do this after i finished the heatsink - no time yesterday.
some more pictures fastly taken this morning, so please stone me.

here you can see all parts except the driver. nothing special so far.








the wavien collar is glued with hot glue for easy removing. the finished product will be glued with epoxy for heat resistand.





here´s the sample from wavien in it original state:











this evening i will try to make an animated gif where you can see how the collar works and how importand the exact centering is.
if you wish to see other pictures, please ask.

markus


----------



## mash.m

easilyled said:


> That's excellent news Markus. I believe I was the first to ask if you would make some more in post #8.
> So please put me in the pole position if this turns into a Sales Thread. :twothumbs



Hi Easy,

i must correct the interest list, cause sal412 was the first that asked about a sale on 16th at 7.50am via private message.

thanks, markus


----------



## easilyled

mash.m said:


> Hi Easy,
> 
> i must correct the interest list, cause sal412 was the first that asked about a sale on 16th at 7.50am via private message.
> 
> thanks, markus



No problem markus, I'll settle for 2nd then, thanks.


----------



## lucca brassi

Very nice work !

I'm interesting in wavien collars to purchase !

Regards


----------



## blackbalsam

I would like to be on the list if you decide to make these...Thanks...Robert


----------



## wedlpine

I would like to be on the list as well.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## KuanR

I expressed interest in my post earlier, please put me on the list too, thanks. 

I can't wait to see more pictures of how the collar works


----------



## luminositykilledthecat...

Very very interesting indeed. Please put my name down......
Thanks!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Thanks for those pictures, mash.m! As far as you can tell, does it look like a metalized front surface reflector, or does it look like it works off refraction and internal reflection?

Would be interested to see the gifs of centering the collar. Curious, got any low current pics of the emitter with the collar in place? Curious what sort of pattern the collar projects back onto the LED.

Thanks, and nice work!


----------



## mash.m

All question will be answered. Give me a coupple of hours.

Markus


----------



## Mike9028

Very nice work. Please add me to the list as well.

Thanks!


----------



## mash.m




----------



## mash.m




----------



## mash.m

As you can clearly see the RLT is a surface reflector and Projects the reflections perfectly sharp back to the LED Die again. The pedestal high is also very critical to centering. if you are to far away the reflected die will be bigger and reflected also outside of the LED Die, so you will loose light! You can also see the Color Balance while centering. i hope this helps to answer some questions. next days i will make some beamshots. but at this Moment there is really heavy storm, rain and thunderstorm outside. the temperature is fallen from 30°celsius to 15° Celsius within 15 minutes !!!


----------



## TEEJ

Very nice job of explaining all of this!

- Thank You!

:thumbsup:

(Add me to your interested list)


----------



## jmpaul320

very nice videos thank you!


----------



## bjs55

Sir, thank you for the information and please add me to your interested list


----------



## easilyled

markus, may I also say that I love your transparency and no-nonsense approach. I find it extremely refreshing and its the polar opposite of threads that I've seen on a similar subject by some others.


----------



## mash.m

Hi, i qutoe myself from post 13:



mash.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> .......also some details pictures. *nothing is secret!*
> 
> markus



everyone can buy a RLT-XM-L sample from wavien and build his own thrower. the x2 host is prefered by me, cause most parts will fit without big changes. the stock driver can be used (5 amps, 4 modes), also the battery holder. i only replaced the driver while it was broken after the shipping. if you use the stock heatsink you must only sand down the pedestal a little bit for focus the wavien collar properly. i did this also for my testing. also you must screw the heatsink it a little bit more in the direction to the lens. heatsinking will go badly cause the heatsink have less contact arrea to the head, but there is also a home made sollution for this. you can buy 200grams of copper powerder by your prefered dealer, mix it with eopxy (use as much copper powder as possible) and fill it inside the head and heatsink. this will dramaticaly increase the thermal management. if you apply a small film of silikon oil to the inside of the head, you can also unscrew the heatsink again with the big copper/epoxy sink on it.

i know that many out there are not able to build this, but some of you are! thats the reason for me to use a forum. to learn from other and give my knowledge back. nothing is secret, i am not a dealer and i don´t wan to get rich with it.

cheers, markus


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

mash.m said:


> As you can clearly see the RLT is a surface reflector and Projects the reflections perfectly sharp back to the LED Die again. The pedestal high is also very critical to centering. if you are to far away the reflected die will be bigger and reflected also outside of the LED Die, so you will loose light! You can also see the Color Balance while centering. i hope this helps to answer some questions. next days i will make some beamshots. but at this Moment there is really heavy storm, rain and thunderstorm outside. the temperature is fallen from 30°celsius to 15° Celsius within 15 minutes !!!



So until your thread I had never seen or heard of the RLT...does reflecting the image of the die back on itself effectively make it "glow" much brighter increasing overall output? 

Thanks!


----------



## vestureofblood

mash.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> the XP-G² is without Dome. But this is a first shot. A dedoming doesn´t double the Values with the collar. I will make some additional tests with a xp-g² with a dome and post the values here. also some details pictures. nothing is secret!
> 
> markus



Hi markus,

Thanks for sharing. Did you do a test with the RLT collar with the dome of the LED still on? If so what was the lux reading then?



mash.m said:


> Hi @all,
> 
> 
> the wavien collar is glued with hot glue for easy removing. the finished product will be glued with epoxy for heat resistand.
> 
> here´s the sample from wavien in it original state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markus



Do you have to buy the collars with that copper heat sink, or can you get just the rings by them selves?


----------



## TEEJ

ThirstyTurtle said:


> So until your thread I had never seen or heard of the RLT...does reflecting the image of the die back on itself effectively make it "glow" much brighter increasing overall output?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, that's how it works. It increases the apparent surface brightness of the LED, which is what increases the cd.


----------



## mash.m

You can only buy it complete with the copper heatsink as sample. i am negotitate with wavien for this, but it seems that they don´t wan to sell the ring/collar as part only. i think saabluster will get much better conditions, cause he had to order a much higher quantity for his deft-x. i think he also get the collar only. i can order 5 samples from their website each for 69$. After this the RLT will be double in price :shakehead

Let´s calculate a little bit:

- 140 $ trustfire x2 (include customs)
- 15 $ Aspherical Lens (1 out of three is not good enough...)
- 10 $ Sealing rings
- 155 $ Wavien RLT (include customs + shipping)
- 20 $ copper for the Heatsink
- 5 $ thermal grease (gelid gc extreme)
- 10 $ black allen screws
- 10 $ Cree XP-G² + Sinkpd
- 10 $ paypal
- 20 $ worldwide shipping
- ??? $ my work 
 *390 $* only for the hardware

if somebody will make this for business he also needs some nice machines, some employees and need to calculate the warranty also onto the price. so if you get such a lite for 600$ bucks this will be i nice price for all the workmanship.

cheers, markus


----------



## Dave1988

Thanks for the info mash.m this is great.

Just wondering, would these RLT collars work on a red led? I think the answer is no but I would be interested in putting one on a mtg2


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Mash.m, thank you for those enlightening videos! The second one showing the focusing was cool, you can see how perfect that reflector is. You can even see the ball attach pads on the die in the image reflected from the collar! Wonder what the folks playing with the Christmas tree ornaments found with regards to spherical accuracy..

Dave1988, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work with a red LED. I wouldn't expect to see any tint shifting, though.


----------



## Fresh Light

I am not the expert but I figure the collar works as a retroreflector and shines back the light onto the opposite side of the phosphor. At higher currents there is more shinethrough of the blue part of the spectrum it becomes particularly effective at exciting every bit of the phosphor to its fullest. Plus more absorption of blue by the substrate means more neutral colors remain visible in the emission.


----------



## Fresh Light

mash.m said:


> You can only buy it complete with the copper heatsink as sample. i am negotitate with wavien for this, but it seems that they don´t wan to sell the ring/collar as part only. i think saabluster will get much better conditions, cause he had to order a much higher quantity for his deft-x. i think he also get the collar only. i can order 5 samples from their website each for 69$. After this the RLT will be double in price :shakehead
> 
> Let´s calculate a little bit:
> 
> - 140 $ trustfire x2 (include customs)
> - 15 $ Aspherical Lens (1 out of three is not good enough...)
> - 10 $ Sealing rings
> - 155 $ Wavien RLT (include customs + shipping)
> - 20 $ copper for the Heatsink
> - 5 $ thermal grease (gelid gc extreme)
> - 10 $ black allen screws
> - 10 $ Cree XP-G² + Sinkpd
> - 10 $ paypal
> - 20 $ worldwide shipping
> - ??? $ my work
> *390 $* only for the hardware
> 
> if somebody will make this for business he also needs some nice machines, some employees and need to calculate the warranty also onto the price. so if you get such a lite for 600$ bucks this will be i nice price for all the workmanship.
> 
> cheers, markus



Marcus

Dx lists the TF X2 at 88.00 to the US. Are customs 52.00 or is exchange rate the difference? Thanks


----------



## mash.m

Hi,

the DX TF X2 is not available at this moment (homepage shows it is available, but isn´t), so i took the next one from a other dealer. also possible that you can get it cheaper. it is only a demonstration calculation to see the direction.

wana see some beamshots? distance?

markus


----------



## Tiresius

mash.m said:


> wana see some beamshots? distance?
> 
> markus



Yesh!!! I'd like to see some mid-range beamshots and some loooong distance 3/4mile - 1 mile beamshot.


----------



## mash.m

mid range = 500 meters?


----------



## Tiresius

mash.m said:


> mid range = 500 meters?



500m sounds good for mid-range. I'd like to see the long range at 1000m. Just my taste, IMO.


----------



## Dave1988

Tiresius said:


> 500m sounds good for mid-range. I'd like to see the long range at 1000m. Just my taste, IMO.



I agree I would love to see what you weapon can really do


----------



## Fresh Light

mash.m said:


> mid range = 500 meters?



That would be good. Thanks


----------



## Husker

mash.m said:


> wana see some beamshots? distance?



Yes...Any distance-->


----------



## mash.m

hi,

the beamshots will follow at the weekend. darkness is late here in germany.


----------



## Walterk

Nice thread! 
And very curious about the numbers and figures from testing.


----------



## mash.m

Beamshots!!!


























and now the most intersting part:






Beamdistance more then 1200 meters / 0,766 miles / 4018 feets.
all shots look like i see it with me eyes. nothing over or underexposed.

markus


----------



## Husker

mash.m said:


>



I'm impressed Great picture-->:thumbsup:


----------



## houser23

Nice beamshots, reminds me of another tower I've seen lit up...


----------



## Fresh Light

Wow that is seriously far away. Those look awesome.


----------



## ma_sha1

Wow! Incredible & thanks for sharing all the info too!


----------



## LuxLuthor

easilyled said:


> No problem markus, I'll settle for 2nd then, thanks.



If we are claiming positions, I sort of got in line in my post #10 after easilyled. LOL!

It is really cool that you are showing all the details and what is actually being done to achieve this result. I agree on your estimate of labor, testing, etc. that Saabluster came up with for his Deft-X after seeing your estimates. It's just all really great to see your contributions here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Tone

The video with the Wavien Collar was really cool. It is impressive that it can focus that side light so well back onto the LED chip. A simple, yet novel, idea that Wavien brought to us to increase our throw fancy! It is also obvious that it must be precisely focused to achieve good results and then fastened in a way to not lose that precise focus.


----------



## Fresh Light

I wish they would just sell the collar though. Sell it for a healthy profit like 20.00, but make it available. Most people don't need the whole unit. But it might be easier to make my own vs buy the sample.


----------



## JacobJones

Fresh Light said:


> I wish they would just sell the collar though. Sell it for a healthy profit like 20.00, but make it available. Most people don't need the whole unit. But it might be easier to make my own vs buy the sample.



Yes, and shipping might be a bit less than $50 if that bulky heavy heatsink isn't included. I'm just going to look for a fairly precise aluminium spherical reflector with similar specs and make the hole myself (can get it fine tuned for different lenses this way) ,should be cheaper and if the reflector is precise enough performance will be about the same as waviens.


----------



## Fresh Light

I isn't that hard to replicate with a 40 mm spherical reflector. They need to make it available for a decent price or we will.


----------



## vestureofblood

Fresh Light said:


> I wish they would just sell the collar though. Sell it for a healthy profit like 20.00, but make it available. Most people don't need the whole unit. But it might be easier to make my own vs buy the sample.



We need like a million people to call and ask them in a nice way to do this. I contacted them to see if they would and the rep I spoke with said the CEO is taking the next couple weeks to decide that very thing! 

Weigh in on the phones and with email guys it cant hurt!


----------



## mash.m

Hi,

i think they will not sale extra in small quantity. i asked them. if you organise a group buy then maybe.

markus


----------



## Dave1988

Those beamshots are awesome


----------



## Walterk

Great shots. Thats an awefull distance.

When Wavien introduced the collar you could buy a sample with driver sink and a domeless SST90 for a lot, 350USD or something?
Still, why don't they sell them loose, like the dedicated TIR-reflectors in a webshop?

Any chance mating the 109-led head onto a Uniquefire T20 zoomie?
Say for easy modders among us. Not for the proper heatsinking like your builds.

Edit: never mind, its an easy hacksaw job to fit the Deft-head to the T20. You only need a threaded pill, not the P60 format.


----------



## hron61

Please put me on the buy list also. 
Awesome stuff indeed.


----------



## Tiresius

Markus, thank you for the upload. You did not disappoint. It far exceeded what I expected.

Nice work!!!


----------



## urapnes

Hi there Markus, 

I am a long time lurker. 

What does the close range beam look like? 100' 

Would you mind checking me on the parts list as I intend on building one of these for me. 

39358 TrustFire X2 SST-50 4-Mode 1300-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight with Glass Breaker (3*18650)
101914 JR-&78 Tumbler Shape Focusing Glass Convex Lens - Transparent
198780 16mm CREE XP-G2 R5 5W 300~450lm 6500K Cool White Aluminum Bulb Board for Flashlight

Obviously I will need the RLT.

I don't have batteries or a charger- do I want batteries with or without protection? Any issues with 4,000mAh?
193498 OCEAN XXC-888 Smart 4-Slot AC Battery Charger for 10440 / 14500 / 14650 / 17670 / 18650 / 18700
178593 UltraFire BRC 18650 3.7V 4000mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Batteries - Black + Golden (Pair)

Do you have the part numbers for the o-rings?

I am unclear about the copper syncpad. Does the XP-G2 r5 LED need to be removed from the syncpad it comes on and then transplanted to another? If so can you recommend a suitable one from DX?

Thanks in a advance. Joel


----------



## mash.m

Hi Joel,

the partsyou listed are the right one. I always order my lenses from kaidomain. they have the best Quality from all chinese Shops. sometimes there is one that have some error, so if you ordere two you are on the safe side....

i use the xp-g2 1c from fasttech. you have to dedome it for Maximum throw. also you have to move it from the stock alu board to a sinkpad copper board. you can use the stock Driver from the trustfire, but it push only 3.5 out. i use a pcb components Ampere. this one is more efficient and can configured to 5 Amperes with a resistor.

markus


----------



## mash.m

Hi,

i just finished one for sale. i did some modifications to it:

- Driver is now installed with epoxy and alu powder
- the stock heatsink is now glued with epoxy and copper powder for maxium heat Transfer
- the wavien collar is now glued with some dots of epoxy (it can removed for led Change in future)
- the star is now screwed and can be removed für future upgrade

Pictures:






mix from epoxy and 80% copper powder:





and finished:





markus


----------



## Husker

mash.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just finished one for sale. i did some modifications to it:
> 
> - Driver is now installed with epoxy and alu powder
> - the stock heatsink is now glued with epoxy and copper powder for maxium heat Transfer
> - the wavien collar is now glued with some dots of epoxy (it can removed for led Change in future)
> - the star is now screwed and can be removed für future upgrade
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mix from epoxy and 80% copper powder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finished:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markus



How much?


----------



## edgar

Pm sent for the light , iam interested


----------



## MBentz

Do. Want.


----------



## mash.m

Hi all,

sorry but there is a interest list at the first post. i just finished two lights. one for easyled and the second for sky. i will make some more the weeks...

markus


----------



## edgar

ok , add me to the list please: p


----------



## hron61

please add me to the buy list, i'll take one.

these are awesome.


----------



## walterr839

I'm interested 
But not sure o the price


----------



## mesa232323

For some strange reason, every time I read this thread, I crave fried green tomatoes. 

Norm


----------



## vestureofblood

Hi Markus,

Does the wavien collar sit above the height of the MCPCB for this?


----------



## TEEJ

TEEJ said:


> Very nice job of explaining all of this!
> 
> - Thank You!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> (Add me to your interested list)



/\ /\ From post #38 /\ /\



I noticed I wasn't yet added to the list.


----------



## choppers

Please add me to the list
Thank you


----------



## easilyled

mash.m, mine arrived yesterday and I haven't had an opportunity to try it outside.
When i turned it on indoors, it looked like it was threatening to burn a hole in my wall. 
You can also clearly see the writing on the Nichia-219 star that you have used for the XP-G2 projected around the intense central spot.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Damn mash.m what is that light in the picture below your name? That's the sickest thing I've ever seen how many LEDs is that?


----------



## mash.m

@easyled
thanks for your replay. hope you can test it outside in darkness soon. it is amazing how far this light can throw if the air is clear.

@BeastFlashlight
this was my FIRST mag build. some details here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?181035-BigMag%B2-1500-Lumen-Led-6D-Mag&highlight=

Markus


----------



## BeastFlashlight

mash.m said:


> @BeastFlashlight
> this was my FIRST mag build. some details here:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?181035-BigMag%B2-1500-Lumen-Led-6D-Mag&highlight=
> 
> Markus


Wow that was way back in 2007. What a spectacular host, please tell me you've upgraded the LEDs since then!! 12 LEDs I counted, i can't even imagine how much of a difference it would be to shine that monster with 2007 LEDs and then replace with XML2 and shine it again.


----------



## mash.m

No, i didn´t upgrade it, but i build the next one with more led´s:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...igMag%B3-4000-Lumen-fully-dimmable&highlight=

markus


----------



## lucca brassi

Hi mash.m.... did you talk with Wavien about some kind of ''group buy '' of these collars ( not complete kit ) . I apologize if I missed any post.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

mash.m said:


> No, i didn´t upgrade it, but i build the next one with more led´s:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...igMag%B3-4000-Lumen-fully-dimmable&highlight=
> 
> markus


OMG!!!! Your work is phenomenal


----------



## mash.m

Hi lucca brassi,

yes, i talked to them. now they offer the collar without led and heatsink:

http://www.wavien.com/shop/rlt-collars/rlt-collar/

but the price is still high.

markus


----------



## lucca brassi

Uffff ...pain 

Honestly I have tought to do them myself .... in way to buy led spheres for difusers like http://www.khatod.com/Khatod/view_products?PLJT51_Optics_for_SEOUL_LEDs_Full_Beam,1572,15 then 

cut them on grinding machine( actually metalurgical polishing machine I have in company ) and then vapourize aluminium coating inside at Hella


----------



## DogLeg

Which size Wavien Collar do you use? S/M/L?




mash.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just finished one for sale. i did some modifications to it:
> 
> - Driver is now installed with epoxy and alu powder
> - the stock heatsink is now glued with epoxy and copper powder for maxium heat Transfer
> - the wavien collar is now glued with some dots of epoxy (it can removed for led Change in future)
> - the star is now screwed and can be removed für future upgrade
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> mix from epoxy and 80% copper powder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finished:
> 
> 
> markus


----------



## mash.m

I use the medium one.

Markus


----------



## vestureofblood

mash.m said:


> I use the medium one.
> 
> Markus



Do you happen to know if there is any difference in the way each size performs?


----------



## easilyled

mash.m, I apologize for not leaving more feedback about my 1,000,000 lux/metre Black Bullet but circumstances haven't permitted me to truly test it yet.  

The beam looks like a light sabre and is far too powerful for the suburban streets around me. My non-flashaholic friends were amazed that an led-flashlight can project such an intense beam but they were also rather apprehensive about me switching it on!

Hopefully, I'll be able to try it out in an appropriate, open space before long.


----------



## Fresh Light

Looks like individual collars are for sale as well.http://www.wavien.com/shop/rlt-collars/rlt-collar/


----------



## TEEJ

easilyled said:


> mash.m, I apologize for not leaving more feedback about my 1,000,000 lux/metre Black Bullet but circumstances haven't permitted me to truly test it yet.
> 
> The beam looks like a light sabre and is far too powerful for the suburban streets around me. My non-flashaholic friends were amazed that an led-flashlight can project such an intense beam but they were also rather apprehensive about me switching it on!
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be able to try it out in an appropriate, open space before long.



I think you'll need about a mile line of sight to let it stretch its legs.


----------



## Capolini

mash.m said:


> Hi i spend some time to build my Black Bullet X. Some Details:
> 
> - Trusfire X2 Host
> - Cree XP-G² R5
> - Sinkpad Copper Star
> - PCB-Components AMpere Buck Driver (5.2 Amper out)
> - Wavien RLT™ Collar
> - 78mm Glass Lens
> - 3 x Efest 18650 3400mA/h Cells
> 
> I messured 10.500 Lux at 10 Meters distance. That are back calculated to 1 Meter: 1.050.000 Lux/Candella.
> 
> This light is only for demonstration how far a single LED light can throw. It is not perfect now, cause the values are fast sinking to 950.000Lux. This is cuase by the thin heatsink. If i have more time i will build a new on out of copper.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details and inside pictures will follow.
> _______________________________________________
> The order if this will be going for sale:
> sal415
> easyled
> sky
> Obijuan Kenobe
> dave1988
> good!
> husker
> Fresh Light
> ________________________________________________
> 
> Thanks for looking, Markus




I want one!! Looks like a giant "Laser"!! I could shine it across the Atlantic all the way to Italy and say hi to my relatives!

*Ciao,,, Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## blackbalsam

markus, I don't see my name on the build list and I posted on #28 that I would like one....Thanks...Robert


----------



## hron61

I would love one also as posted in #74. Im in no hurry, just trying to get on the build list. 
I hope all is going well with these, what a great light you have here.


----------



## gqlux

Please add me to the build list.

PayPal ready!!

Kindly,
gqlux


----------



## mash.m

Hi,

i am still on hollidays. i will make some more when i am back again...

markus


----------



## DogLeg

I just got my Trustfire X2 and a 78mm aspherical lens. I'm very confused. I tried to do a quick install of the aspherical lens just to see how it would work. The 78mm definitely does not fit under the retaining ring; it is too wide. Did I miss something in the instructions? (Yeh, I'm a noob when it comes to building aspherics). 

Help and advice appreciated. *Anyone?*


----------



## doceric

mash.m said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am still on hollidays. i will make some more when i am back again...
> 
> markus



Hello Markus! I'm interested to purchase this when its available. Can you please send my a private mesage regarding the price so that I can make the funds available. Thanks a lot!


----------



## eVoX

Hey!

What size is the spot at 10m?


----------



## DogLeg

Has anyone built a Black Bullet? What size lens did you use? (please see my post #110)


----------



## 5pyral

That's awesome! I would be interested in one of these too. That's a great beam!


----------



## Xmldriver

5pyral said:


> That's awesome! I would be interested in one of these too. That's a great beam!



Looks like a great light. Please add be to the list as I'll buy one too if they go on sale thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DogLeg

would there be any gain in output from using an MT-G2 LED?


----------



## Mattaus

DogLeg said:


> would there be any gain in output from using an MT-G2 LED?



Without going through all the details that have been covered countless times - no. Its all about surface brightness and the XPG2 at this level reigns supreme.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Knifefeak

That is awesome, you do great work


----------



## vestureofblood

Is the inner surface of the wavien collar reflective like a mirror, or is a white color?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I'm pretty sure that it is basically a hemispherical mirror with a hole in it.


----------



## Mattaus

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is basically a hemispherical mirror with a hole in it.



That's exactly what it is.


----------



## Xmldriver

Please add me to the list of orders for when this goes on sale in post 1. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco

Any updates on this, particularly regarding future availability?


----------



## Scharrlatan

mash.m said:


> - 15 $ Aspherical Lens (1 out of three is not good enough...)


 Where do you get those lenses? I've read, that you got the medium Collar. best regards from the Saarland ^^


----------



## vestureofblood

Hey MashM,

Can you tell me what percentage of a gain you see with the wavien collar implemented in this light VS without it in place?


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Looks like he's gone forever Vesture...there seems to be a screeching halt to people plowing past 1 million CD, hell i was hoping we'd be looking at 1.5 million CD by now but i guess we need some new innovative material to come out first


----------



## Kenjii

Hy,

i think the gain was about 30%-40% in his setup. The gain decreases with higher amps to the LED. 

In my Blue Star the gain was about 60%.

Greetings

Kenjii


----------



## easilyled

My 1 million lux Black Bullet is still going strong. So strong that I feel like I'm holding a laser and have to be really careful about when I can actually use it so as not to blind anyone.


----------



## m4a1usr

Good to see this thread still hanging around. I have a Blue Star just about finished up and of course the Black bullet project will follow!


----------



## m4a1usr

Has anyone tried "something" other than a RTL collar? Seems to me a reflector with some amount of parabolic curvature might suffice? I have been reading a technical report which details a procedure for calculating the mainbeam off-axis power density in the near and far-field of a parabolic circular reflector. Full of calculations and formulas it insinuates while design is important, angular alignment is a greater factor. 

I'm thinking a good ole C or D size Maglite reflector (has a bit of parabola at the bulb end) cut to an adequate size and placed inverted over the MCPCB might function well? I guess I wont know until I cut one down and try it. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## BeastFlashlight

easilyled said:


> My 1 million lux Black Bullet is still going strong. So strong that I feel like I'm holding a laser and have to be really careful about when I can actually use it so as not to blind anyone.



I've never seen the Black Bullet but I have owned the 1 million CD Deft-X and it amazed me that even tho it was a million CD if i shined it at a wall 20 feet away it did not blind you or hurt your eyes at all!! I guess i'm just a little dissapointed in the brick wall that the techological evolution has hit because I just came back in here after being gone for a bit and was really hoping we'd have a 1.5 million CD light by now


----------



## easilyled

BeastFlashlight said:


> I've never seen the Black Bullet but I have owned the 1 million CD Deft-X and it amazed me that even tho it was a million CD if i shined it at a wall 20 feet away it did not blind you or hurt your eyes at all!! I guess i'm just a little dissapointed in the brick wall that the techological evolution has hit because I just came back in here after being gone for a bit and was really hoping we'd have a 1.5 million CD light by now



Wouldn't a wall absorb light? Maybe if you shone it at a mirror you'd hurt your eyes if you really want to do that. I wouldn't recommend it and can't see the point personally. 1 million lux is a tremendous achievement to reach for an led light and both the Black Bullet X and Deft X were made at the same time using the same principles, materials and emitters. Therefore I wouldn't expect the lux to increase until new led technology evolves. However I don't think that throwing amazing distances was ever the original objective behind the manufacture of leds and if this is what you crave, then a short-ARC light will still be the way to go.


----------



## Icesoldier

@markus, one questions, 

whiche type of resistor are you using with the pcb ampere?

Greetings Ice


----------



## lucca brassi

metall strip .....0805 ? 0,01Ohm for 5A


----------



## Icesoldier

lucca brassi said:


> metall strip .....0805 ? 0,01Ohm for 5A


 its ok


----------



## vestureofblood

m4a1usr said:


> Has anyone tried "something" other than a RTL collar? Seems to me a reflector with some amount of parabolic curvature might suffice? I have been reading a technical report which details a procedure for calculating the mainbeam off-axis power density in the near and far-field of a parabolic circular reflector. Full of calculations and formulas it insinuates while design is important, angular alignment is a greater factor.
> 
> I'm thinking a good ole C or D size Maglite reflector (has a bit of parabola at the bulb end) cut to an adequate size and placed inverted over the MCPCB might function well? I guess I wont know until I cut one down and try it. Anyone have any other ideas?



Hey m4. Your are correct. There has been some experimentation done with reflectors. I have done some myself. There is a thread on BLF where someone used the base of a mag reflector and got some gain. I have also tried this with some various ones. I happend to have a metal one that had a curve to it more similar to the wavien collar. I did find a height where the light did focus and reflect back at the led, so I guess you could say it works to varying degrees. However the results with a real collar are dramatically different. Using the collar focuses the light in such a tight point it looks almost like using a magnifying glass to burn holes in something with sun light. Its that small and that intense ( when properly implemented at the correct height). Also once the collar is in place it is relatively dark under the collar, meaning a ton of light is being redirected. Using the reflectors I could still read the lettering on the MCBCP looking at it though my welding hood. 

Anyway good lux with your project.


----------



## The_Driver

The wavien colar has a circular curve. Normal reflectors are parabolic.


----------



## m4a1usr

Posting to keep this topic thread alive and updated. Got my Wavien collars in and now I know why they are as expensive as they are. These guys are made of glass and the reflective surface is about as good a quality mirror finish I have ever seen. And the lumen gain is unbelievable.


----------

